# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  RGB LED dimmer with 100W AC adapter

## gunars59

Šī shēma tika gatavota pēc OSRAM Firmas specifikācijām ar domu to pārdot. 

http://content8-foto.inbox.lv/albums...-100w-dali.png

Taču firmas interese izrādījās mazāka nekā cerēts. 
Rīgas firmām savukārt nepatika DALI protokols jo esot mazpazīstams (viņi dotu priekšroku DMX protokolam). 

Barošanas avotu var ņemt par pamatu standarta konstrukcijās tradicionālo dual 12V/5V taisīšanai.
Izdarītu darbu nevajag laist zudumā.

----------


## Didzis

Ja godīgi, tad pirmoreizi dzirdu par DALI protokolu gaismu tehnikā. DMX ir visa pasaule pieņemts protokols un nevajag izgudrot neko jaunu. Gaismotāji jau tagad sakaru kanālos plaši izmanto visparastāko IP protokoli un ezernetu, bet parasti visam gaismu iekartām ir iespējams pieslēgt arī DMX. Nav ko brīnīties, ka nevienam nevajag mistiski vadāmas iekārtas  ::  .

----------


## marizo

Microchipam ir DALI appnotes, PIC programmu piemēri, RS232-DALI u.c. Es kaut kad netīšām uzraku, meklējot kāda PIC kontrollera appnotes.

----------


## ansius

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Ad ... _Interface

cik sapratu tad šis protokols ir domāts mājas sistēmām, jebšu inteliģentajai arhitektūrai un nu galīgi neder profesionālai skatuves gaismas tehnikai. salīdzinājums ir tajā wiki lapā.

----------

